# Riot?



## princessOfpOi (Feb 13, 2006)

Years ago,Chipie made a body spray under the name of Quiddity called Riot.I havent been able to find this anywhere for several years now and it was my favourite ever..Does anyone remember it or know anything close to it? If it helps,it was sold in a pink/green swirly can..


----------



## user3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I think Chipie and Coty are one the same company or rather Coty made Chipie.  


*****Edit after research****

I did some research and yup Coty made Chipie. Riot was made around 1998 and to help out others it had a Floral Sweet smell with Fruity Watery Floral Sweet Woody Amber under notes.

Angel by Thierry Mugler might be close but don't quote me on that...but it gives you a place to start.


----------



## princessOfpOi (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to reccomend something,I didnt think anyone remembered!


----------

